# Game 35:Wolves(17-17) @ Knicks(13-22)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*Zone defense would be the best idea against this team. But we never run it. We need to have really good transition defense in this one to win it. Containing Marbury is key because he always loves going off on us. We need to watch for their 3 rookies too. Each one of the three are ready to go off at any given time. Their defense down low is not that great, so this could be another game KG goes off in too. This NY team has been on a big run as of late... Can we make the stop? A couple of years ago we ended the Nets' run of like 13 straight wins.

*Prediction:*L
*Prediction Record:*(20-14)

Game is at 12 pm... Early game today. Also I was really busy this weekend so that is why this was so late. 2 weddings, 2 basketball games, and also hanging out with friends filled it all up. Sorry to let you guys down.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

We defintley can.more than need.
Key points for me:
EG is going to have is hands full with Frye-who has been playing great,but EG is the man who is very capable for the job,with his shot blocking and thickness(what's left i mean LOL).
KG has to put stats behined is numbers on consistency basis,he always say,"i want to come more aggressive,get those teams" things like that,he did that the last couple of games,now he's got to stay that way in order for us to win those 'bite by bite' games.
Wally needs a solid game too.


GO WOLVES!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Try to keep Marbury off the ball as much as possible. Wally better get more open shots, if so, the Knicks might be turning on him that means left KG a bit more open hopefully.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Griffin hauled down 3 rebounds, all offensive.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

It's killing me not being able to watch this game...I didn't realize that it was MLK Day in the States, and I scheduled myself to work today. So rather than watching the game at home, I sit here staring at cbssportsline.com. :curse: 

Oh well, enjoy the game everyone. Go Wolves!


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice win! Chicago is beating Denver right now (3rd quarter), and Utah plays the Clips this afternoon. Hopefully Denver and Utah both lose today...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Sweet...

KG with another all-around game and Hudson with strong 4th quarter performance.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Great game by Garnett, props to him.

Wally seems to be snagging some boards lately, I noticed. Cutting down on his one-dimensonal-ness is nice to see.

Nice game by Huddy.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

great game altho we gave up a huge 3rd qrt lead i think we we're up 18 at one point then ended it up only now and they had it to 4 at one point


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

The King of the World said:


> Nice win! Chicago is beating Denver right now (3rd quarter), and Utah plays the Clips this afternoon. Hopefully Denver and Utah both lose today...


too bad denver won..they are in first?!?!?!?! damn...but we are tied with utah and 1/2 game back since utah lost :d


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

The Wolves Are Coming Folks Big Win!!!! Timberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations guys!!! KG has been superb for your team, spectacular performance for him once again. And that shot by Hudson really was the icing on the cake for your team's victory. Great win for your team!! :cheers:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

justasking? said:


> Congratulations guys!!! KG has been superb for your team, spectacular performance for him once again. And that shot by Hudson really was the icing on the cake for your team's victory. Great win for your team!! :cheers:


yeah i was in school watching the live updats on yahoo sports and they kept coming and hudson and mccants kept jacking up 3s i was like wtf! then hudson hit that 3 i was like..ok ill take it :biggrin:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Nice win for the Wolves... Now off to P-Dub's other favorite team, the Celtics.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Solid effort tonight, at one point I thought about changing my mind on the team, thinking they have a shot at the playoffs, but the melt down happened, not to mention, would we have won if Starbury was still in? Good win, needed it, but a move still must be made. A good thing though, the film will help Minny keep from doing that again hopefully. Let's hope the Celts have an off night, I like their chances, Hassell can only gaurd one of their two stars, either Pierce or Davis is gonna go off.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Hassell should take Davis, because Pierce is an absolute bull at 6'6", 235. He will overpower Hassell at will. At least Szczerbiak matches up in terms of size, but he'll get abused by either Davis or Pierce, too.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> too bad denver won..they are in first?!?!?!?! damn...but we are tied with utah and 1/2 game back since utah lost :d


Who are you referring to? I really hope you meant this team, only .001 over Denver :laugh:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Seen from the Knicks forum, stating that Marbury is infuriated with Wally's dirty pick.

What's up with that since most of us didn't watch the game on TV due to the difference of times or not able to watch it.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm not sure...I was wondering that myself. All I've read is that Marbs was blindsided by a pick. If his teammates call the screen, it doesn't happen...end of story (providing that's what actually happened). Factor in too that Marbury is a puss.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> I'm not sure...I was wondering that myself. All I've read is that Marbs was blindsided by a pick. If his teammates call the screen, it doesn't happen...end of story (providing that's what actually happened). Factor in too that Marbury is a puss.


Too true, indeed.

First of all, I think it's simply a screen which is practicing today in the NBA. Marbury can't seem to get over this. Painful, but worked. He is only trying to manipulate and wanting something in return. Psh.

About time for Wally to get something in return. He has been victimized a lot, for example, the infamous Bruce Bowen's kick in the face, and et cetera.


----------

